# Need Wiring Help For Central Machinery 3-in-1 Lathe Mill



## Raflleje (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi , my first time posting so I hope some would be kind enough to draw a diagram for me for harbor freight lathe mill combo. Most wires in the control box are disconnected and the manual I can't understand. It would be highly appreciate if someone could help out. Thank you


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 5, 2015)

From the picture, it looks like only the ground wires are disconnected.  The grounds should all be connected to the frame.

Can you supply a part number for the machine?  It will help find the manual.


----------



## Raflleje (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry. Just realized I uploaded wrong picture. Harbor freight central machinery #44142.


----------



## Raflleje (Mar 5, 2015)

Here's the schematic which I can't really understand. There's a contractor, 2 drum switches, a twist stop button, a green on button, a power light,and plunger switch on the door


----------



## Raflleje (Mar 6, 2015)

Raflleje said:


> Here's the schematic which I can't really understand. There's a contractor, 2 drum switches, a twist stop button, a green on button, a power light,and plunger switch on the door


----------



## Mad Monty (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't see the thread end, assume you figured it out by now. If not, let me know, maybe I can help.  I have same or similar machine.


----------

